# Visual C++ & C++ Programming > Visual C++ Bugs & Fixes >  Niggle: classes beginning with C

## dave2k

I never prefix my classes with C, i.e. CObject, but when i wanted to create a class called ComputerVoice earlier on, visual studio decided that my source files where going to be called omputerVoice.cpp and omputerVoice.h respectively. 

Anyway round this?

p.s. maybe it VS is so clever that it could tell that from my class names i was gonna use the microsoft speech api, and hence didn't pronounce the class properly as a joke.

----------


## wildfrog

> Anyway round this?


The class wizard let you specify both class and file name.

- petter

----------

